# Album images doesn't always update on idrive screen



## Jersey John (Mar 31, 2008)

Has anyone else encounted this? Your iPhone is connected via USB to play music and the album cover doesn't change with the next song? I first noticed this when playing Pandora via bluetooth, but it also has been happening when I play music stored on my iphone as well.

I have an updated CCC and am running the latest iphone software. Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## Scrippy (Jan 3, 2012)

I have seen iDrive miss an album art on my music before. Usually this happens when I transition from a movie to a song but the next song will always have the album art. I think there is a short window for image reference by Combox to iPhone for the image and it doesn't try multiple times. Not a big deal. One obvious reason there would be no album art is because your song may not contain album art. Sometimes copies of copies do not contain album art. Downloaded music sometime doesn't have album art. iTunes will let you put album art in by allowing you to brows files for it. So download the album art off internet and put it on the music file.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## CoupeGuy (Mar 3, 2017)

Could also be how you have tagged the mp3 file with the album art, but I'm using Media Monkey for all my music library management with my iPod. In the settings there is a definition for embedding the album art within the song's tags while others point the to the art file in a separate folder. Sometimes issues can be caused by too large of an artwork file that won't attach properly. 

I have also found that the right cable is needed. No, I don't necessarily mean the official BMW cable - that $50 cable didn't work for me at all, but the old $2 white cable I had lying around allowed everything to sync up like a dream. You might want to fiddle with that.


----------



## Scrippy (Jan 3, 2012)

CoupeGuy said:


> Could also be how you have tagged the mp3 file with the album art, but I'm using Media Monkey for all my music library management with my iPod. In the settings there is a definition for embedding the album art within the song's tags while others point the to the art file in a separate folder. Sometimes issues can be caused by too large of an artwork file that won't attach properly.
> 
> I have also found that the right cable is needed. No, I don't necessarily mean the official BMW cable - that $50 cable didn't work for me at all, but the old $2 white cable I had lying around allowed everything to sync up like a dream. You might want to fiddle with that.


No special cable is needed. As long as it's not a "charging only" cable which only has two wires(DC+,-). I just bought one of those at CVS and was bummed I can't use it for data but it charges. If the cable will let you sync phone with iTunes through USB then it's good.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

